# DIY Cave



## markshoe (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I created a DIY site with easy to follow instructions for building an attractive aquarium cave that blends into the aquarium surroundings.

Check it out and let me know what you think!

http://aquarium.shuru.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a really cool idea! Welcome to Fishforums and thanks for sharing. :hi:


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, that is very nice. Looks really good with matching gravel.


----------



## markshoe (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks, glad you like it, it was fun making it.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

i think i mite have to just do that... it looks really sweet


----------



## bigdog-ct (Jan 14, 2007)

*Excellent Idea*, thank you


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks good. I did that too, but the cichlids picked all the rocks off over time.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

thats awesome....are you going to be adding more to this site? 

I LOVE DIY things.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

great idea, that is a really cool idea


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

website is down


----------

